# FBE Critters??



## Johnturner (Aug 19, 2015)

I was turning an FBE pen blank and I came upon some short black lines that were into the wood. I'm guessing these are from critters but I never saw that before in FBE?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2015)

@Kevin


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Pix?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 19, 2015)

Pics would help. Usually, though, you'll see the two holes from the bugs that cause the flame. I've always seen them side by side, like there's some sort of weird thing where they always bore the holes the same distance apart.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

This is probably what he's referring to . . .



 

I've never deduced a reason for the black lining in the holes.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 20, 2015)

Great looking FBE!

Les


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 20, 2015)

I can't tell if @Kevin is being helpful or just trying to show off! That is some sick FBE!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I can't tell if @Kevin is being helpful or just trying to show off! That is some sick FBE!



Both.


----------



## WoodLove (Aug 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This is probably what he's referring to . . .
> 
> View attachment 86044
> 
> I've never deduced a reason for the black lining in the holes.


Kevin you should be ashamed of yourself posting pics of FBE like that. For your punishment you need to box up those blanks and ship them to my house immediately...... then all will be forgiven.....

That FBE is awesome!!!!


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 21, 2015)

Kevin
Those are exactly what he's referring to!


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 21, 2015)

My piece of bug-hole FBE from some sawdust @Kevin sent me in a sack full of hundreds. They didn't have the black lines though... that was all from the spalting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 21, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> My piece of bug-hole FBE from some sawdust @Kevin sent me in a sack full of hundreds. They didn't have the black lines though... that was all from the spalting.
> 
> View attachment 86148




Nice bowl Andrew ! Lots of character


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> My piece of bug-hole FBE from some sawdust @Kevin sent me in a sack full of hundreds. They didn't have the black lines though... that was all from the spalting.



Nicely done Andrew. You have a bunch more coming the next time I get to do some logging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

